# Alcohol and weight loss



## crankboys (30 Nov 2009)

It seems like most pro athletes abstain from alcohol during the race season but is moderate alcohol ok during the off season? 

There are differing opinion on the web such as absence (http://www.marathon-training-program.com/diet-for-marathon-runners-alcohol.html) or moderate beer or wine (http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/index.php/en/coach/39-general/220-coach-beer-vs-wine-for-aerobic-athletes) I understand that large amounts and binge drinking are not recommended, especially for being on time for the early morning rides.

Is it just a straight calories in calories out argument with alcohol or does it impair winter training in other ways? Does anyone alter their training and drinking over winter to keep weight gain minimized during the Christmas period?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

crankboys said:


> Is it just a straight calories in calories out argument with alcohol or does it impair winter training in other ways? Does anyone alter their training and drinking over winter to keep weight gain minimized during the Christmas period?[/FONT][/COLOR]


According to this article, it is more than just the calories in alcohol causing problems.

I gave up drinking one winter and did a lot of turbo-trainer sessions. I lost loads of weight and had my best summer ever after that. The following winter, I slipped back into the old beer-drinking habit, put the weight back on and lost most of the fitness again...


----------



## jay clock (1 Dec 2009)

I drink very little if at all. Still not very fast though


----------



## Bill Gates (1 Dec 2009)

The odd beer or two, or glass of wine does you no harm. At one Nat Champ 25 TT I was staying at an hotel. The favourite to win was in the same hotel and he met my brother-in-law who asked if we were going to be in the bar later. I declined but my brother in law had a couple of pints with him. The next day he won the title ( It was Eddie Adkins - I hope he doesn't mind). 

After that I had the odd beer or two myself, and found that it helped relax me.


----------



## crankboys (2 Dec 2009)

Thanks for posts, its a pity you cant save up your 2 drinsk each day and just have them on a Friday night.


----------



## koolkate (2 Dec 2009)

is really biking can make us stop drinking???? cause my friend was a drinker but he's way of losing weight was thru biking??


----------



## StuartG (3 Dec 2009)

I notice the frequent use of "can" rather than "will" in the Christian Finn article. What is undoubted is that different people react differently to alcohol. It also has psychological as well as physical effects. Both beneficial and negative.

In other words while all this is useful input - it is probably prudent to check out what works for you. Riding & running has naturally decreased my alcohol intake (but made the remaining rather nicer!). I don't have a weight problem so the excess calories is not a major issue and 48/72 hours deprivation appears to be sufficient before an event.

Whereas my mother in law ballooned at the very sight of a gin & tonic and I can believe that some will do better with no alcohol at all. Bottom line is you are not going to do well unless you are comfortable and happy. Reduce alcohol to the minimum level compatible with happiness is my advice. But no further ...


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2009)

Lots of calories in alcohol, that's why I have to ride lots, and fast - need to burn if off.....hic.........


----------



## jonelee (15 Dec 2009)

Alcohol absolutely causes weight gain. You are taking in calories taht provide your body with nothing it needs, these are called "empty calories". Calories are calories, if you take in more than you put out you gain weight. 
For the woman who's husband drank alot but stayed skinny- that does happen to people with a substance abuse problem. They are usually drinking in place of eating so for them the alcohol is not extra calories but usually the main source of calories. Thats why there can be weight gain after quitting drinking, alcohol is replaced by food and the food choices are usually high fat/high calorie/low nutrition.


----------



## Chrisc (15 Dec 2009)

Wiggo drinks like a fish


----------



## adscrim (15 Dec 2009)

Chrisc said:


> Wiggo drinks like a fish



Water?


----------



## jimboalee (15 Dec 2009)

Listen to Bill. He's a wise man.

A tot of your favourite tipple in the evening acts as a 'blood thinner'. It eases the heart and arteries' job pumping through the night.

As Bill said, it is a splendid relaxant, especially with a nice piece of stilton and some biscuits.
The secret is to sip, not gulp, between nibbles.


----------



## Garz (15 Dec 2009)

A tipple now and again is a deserved treat, try not to abstain from it!


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Dec 2009)

jonelee said:


> Alcohol absolutely causes weight gain. You are taking in calories that provide your body with nothing it needs, these are called "empty calories". Calories are calories, if you take in more than you put out you gain weight.


Quite - and if you don't, you won't, whether that intake is alcohol or home knitted yoghurt.

There is solid evidence that moderate alcohol intake, well within the 28 units a week, does adults no harm (unlike smoking, for instance, where there is no safe level) and that intake significantly above that level does short and long term damage.

There is some evidence that moderate intake is physically _good_ for you, but it isn't very strong evidence. Evidence is much better that it is psychologically good for you.


----------



## montage (16 Dec 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Quite - and if you don't, you won't, whether that intake is alcohol or home knitted yoghurt.
> 
> There is solid evidence that *moderate alcohol intake*, well within the 28 units a week, does adults no harm (unlike smoking, for instance, where there is no safe level) and that intake significantly above that level does short and long term damage.
> 
> There is some evidence that moderate intake is physically _good_ for you, but it isn't very strong evidence. Evidence is much better that it is psychologically good for you.



moderate....so I can only stick to 8 pints on a night out?


----------



## ASC1951 (16 Dec 2009)

montage said:


> 8 pints on a night out..


You miserable purse-lipped teetotaller! Try a litre of Netto voddy before you set off, it works for us in Leeds.


----------



## Globalti (17 Dec 2009)

It's so true - whenever I get home from a 2 week trip to Africa I feel podgy around the waist thanks to zero exercise and eating rubbish hotel food and drinking lots of excellent beer. After my November trip I couldn't shake off the weight; I was drinking a few bottles of beer a week and not cycling much. Now the weather has improved, I've been out for two good hard rides and stopped drinking beer and suddenly I feel much better. Beer is really lethal stuff for gaining weight.


----------



## Garz (17 Dec 2009)

The weather has improved in lancashire? Well maybe last weekend was o.k. but apart from that its been terrible for cycling!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2009)

Garz said:


> The weather has improved in lancashire? Well maybe last weekend was o.k. but apart from that its been terrible for cycling!


Taken on last Friday's ride with RR:

















The weather was really nice most of the day, except on a few murky hilltops about 1,200 ft up. We did half the ride in West Yorkshire and half in Lancashire.


----------



## Garz (17 Dec 2009)

Do you not work fridays Big C?


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2009)

Garz said:


> Do you not work fridays Big C?


To me these days, every day is like a Friday, but every day is also like a Saturday! (I'm trying to earn a living online so any day can be a 'work' day but any day can also be a 'day off'! (After this visit to the forum, I'll be spending another couple of hours online researching my 'niches'.) 

How did we get there from the question of 'Alcohol and Weight'?


----------



## Garz (17 Dec 2009)

God knows colin, I guess much like the older days of 'surfing' the web!


----------

